# Any ideas for a DIY hood ?



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking for a design or draw-up of a hood that I can make cheaply at home depot, then purchase the bulbs online. I'm thinking of doing a 40 gallon breeder, so maybe something that would house bulbs in the 24-inch range? It sounds fairly simple to me, but even 'cheap' housing units that sit directly on the tank go for 150-200 dollars on ebay. If I could build something that is raised off the tank (like a canopy, but without the weight of that wood - metal stand , perse?) but still holds 4 bulbs, that's be great. Anyone have experience with this? I don't do a lot of electrical work myself.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

gmate said:


> Looking for a design or draw-up of a hood that I can make cheaply at home depot, then purchase the bulbs online. I'm thinking of doing a 40 gallon breeder, so maybe something that would house bulbs in the 24-inch range? It sounds fairly simple to me, but even 'cheap' housing units that sit directly on the tank go for 100 dollars on ebay. If I could build something that is raised off the tank (like a canopy, but without the weight of that wood - metal stand , perse?) but still holds 4 bulbs, that's be great. Anyone have experience with this? I don't do a lot of electrical work myself.


Just to clarify, this is for a saltwater tank as well. So lighting would probably be 2x flourescent, 2x Actinic, with the ability to switch each set on/off individually if needed. Not really looking for 'gutter' lighting, something along the line of this, but the right width:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Lighting..._0&hash=item3a6acc166d&afsrc=1#ht_1704wt_1028

Actually, if I could get:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-2-ft-T5-...436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbe08dc1c

But with switches for 2 sets of bulbs at once, I'd be great. The above link is 24" T5, I could just purchase the bulbs. If I can DIY for less than the 75 dollars it's priced at, I'd be so greatful.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Buy that last one you linked. For SW you are looking at similar or higher costs to DIY a similar fixture. You also ruled out wooden and gutter hoods which is most of DIY...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would use 36'' t5s on the 40 breeder unless its a fish only tank.

if your willing to use wood, you could do a 4 bulb retrofit and enclose it in some kind of thin wood to keep its weight down. i assume the weight has to be kept down because you'll suspend it from the ceiling? 

seems things would be easier using the top of the tank with a wooden canopy and hinges, can also benefit by having one by keeping fish in the tank.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> Buy that last one you linked. For SW you are looking at similar or higher costs to DIY a similar fixture. You also ruled out wooden and gutter hoods which is most of DIY...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It just didn't look like there were on/off for florescent vs acetinic lighting lamps, but I guess I'll go with it


----------



## umcalleg (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey! I ran into the same problem. What I did for my 4' tank was get one of these from home depot and spray paint it black and it sits on top but the bulbs are raised, looks like it's meant to be there, looks very cool. I used to have it hanging from chains from like 4$ brackets on the wall about 8 inches above the tank which was even cooler but got drunk and broke them haha oops.

Lithonia Lighting | 4' Diamond plate Work light | Home Depot Canada

However the selection of 2' light fixtures at home depot is pretty weak. you could get something like this:

Lithonia Lighting | 2' T12 2L Wraparound | Home Depot Canada

and get someone there to help you wire in a couple more ballasts and a switch, the sides would kind of raise it from the tank and you could spray paint it black. Its always hit or miss at depot though, and some employees are knowledgable and have fun helping with this kind of thing and will draw you diagrams while others will not know and tell you it can't be done.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> i would use 36'' t5s on the 40 breeder unless its a fish only tank.
> 
> if your willing to use wood, you could do a 4 bulb retrofit and enclose it in some kind of thin wood to keep its weight down. i assume the weight has to be kept down because you'll suspend it from the ceiling?
> 
> seems things would be easier using the top of the tank with a wooden canopy and hinges, can also benefit by having one by keeping fish in the tank.


Honestly, I'm trying to keep the weight down because it's a second floor room in an 80 year old house. 40 gallon breeder with a 30 gallon sump, live rock and sand and I'm trading out the wood stand for cast iron. Trying to minimize weight on the floor. I can't hang on the ceiling, I don't think the landlord would approve. But 36" inches is what I meant, now that you mention 24"s would be small

And thanks for the suggestion Umcalleg, that's a really great idea and when I venture out to pick up some PVC for plumbing the sump I can check it out there.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

attach a pole to the back of the stand, hang your light from that.

i wont make the call on what your floor can hold but my 2nd floor apartment now is old and currently has a 40 ontop of 40 going just fine.


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> attach a pole to the back of the stand, hang your light from that.
> 
> i wont make the call on what your floor can hold but my 2nd floor apartment now is old and currently has a 40 ontop of 40 going just fine.


I'm confident I can do the 40 display/30 sump no problem but my original 90/40 plan I wasn't comfortable with, haha.


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 10, 2011)

T8 was passed, less people use it, it is not save energy and the lifetime is not ling, why not choose led aquarium light ??? by the way, if buy it on ebay, so expensive, i can recommend you some place to buy a cheaper one with good quality


----------

